# Snowboard Sale???????



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Who knows where I can find a killer sale on new snowboards? Laast years models are fine with me. Looking for NS, Nitro, Burton Thanks a ton>


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Sniagrab is starting up pretty soon here. I know it's Gart Brothers and all, but they usually have some pretty good deals on gear, especially older models. 

Damn, did I just plug Gart Bros? Someone slap me...


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks twitch. Anyone else know of some smokin deals starting? Cracked the fusion at the end of last year I'd like to claim warranty but am somewhat discouraged based on the post from confluence about broken paddles and asking for a warranty return ;-)


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Some of the shops up here in Steamboat are getting the stuff out to sell. I've seen tents set up at Ski Haus and Christy Sports with last seasons boards.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Try ebay - they have a ton of snowboards and for very cheap - last year I got a new burton custom 66 in the plastic for $220 shipped -


----------

